
Ask HN: How to obtain a Theranos Edison? - ninetax
Any idea where they went?<p>I&#x27;d love to collect one and put it in our office to remind of what happens when you lose sight of the end customer.<p>Wikipedia says the assets were released to Theranos&#x27; creditors. I see that Fortress has the patents now, but how about the actual machines?
======
mimixco
Or, you could just hollow out a big inkjet printer and _tell_ people it was an
Edison, which is pretty much what they did.

------
marcos_
If you need to be reminded of this, you don't need a Theranos Edison, but a
good ethics book

